# Utah camping



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok Friends I need some suggestions. We will be heading out that way this June, well that is if gas does not get out of sight. So I would like to know some of the camp grounds in and around Bryce and Zion NP's, also Moab,Grand Stir Case and any other great places to see and stay


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 10, 2012)

dang 3 days olds and no one has made a comment. Iknew some of the full timers would have jump in and made some suggestions. Oh well still waiting


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 10, 2012)

I could tell you something, but it would not be very accurate......


----------



## C Nash (Jan 10, 2012)

Well we plan on going that way just dont know when:excitement:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 10, 2012)

gee that all you can tell,,, I get more out of Maria when my hearing aids are out


----------



## akjimny (Jan 11, 2012)

Hollis - You know my standard answer - www.rvparkreviews.com.  If I can't find a place to stay using their reviews, I park at Walmart.  Sorry I can't give you any first hand info.  Last time I was in Utah I was stuck in the Salt Lake City airport due to a volcano in Alaska grounding all the flights.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 11, 2012)

Hollis I just did a search on my CoPilot.  I do not think you will find a problem finding some where to stay.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 11, 2012)

Should be plenty of walmarts along the way


----------



## whitey (Jan 11, 2012)

Closet Wal-Mart is in Cedar City.


----------



## whitey (Jan 11, 2012)

Closet Wal-Mart is in Cedar City. From Zion and Brycel Canyon.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks for all who rersponded, But we are hoping to camp in some of the national parks. I know they aren't FHU but the price is good.  And the way gas is going I need to save as much as I can. I do have an alotted amount for gas and if gas goes above that we will be camping close by.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 11, 2012)

Start here and similar. DL practically lived out there.

SOURCE:  http://www.rvusa.com/forum/vbulletin/showthread.php/3973-Utah-s-Red-Rock-Country


----------



## C Nash (Jan 11, 2012)

Might find this useful once you get to Utah Hollis http://www.utah.com/camping/


----------



## KarenS144 (Jan 11, 2012)

We did that trip this past Sept!  Absolutely GORGEOUS country.

We stayed at Dead Horse Point State Park which is fairly close to both Arches & Canyonlands- Island in the Sky.  DHP at sunset is something everyone needs to see even if you don't stay there.   It has electric & water & a dump station.  The sites aren't huge nor level but that's what leveling jacks are for.     Moab is way cool!  Well worth a day trip and poking around in the stores.  Awesome jeep trails there.

We left DHP and went to Capitol Reef...another beautiful place but you'd have to look really hard not to find a gorgeous place in Utah.  We stayed at Thousand Lakes RV at Torrey.  Nice place, full hookups and a laundry.  Nice showers too.  AND you can order yummy muffins for breakfast!  They also offer a dinner on Friday & Sat nights which was really good. We took a day trip to Fishlake which was gorgeous.  If you go, do the loop all the way around the lake.  Goblin State Park is between DHP & CRNP and well worth the side trip.

The drive on UT 12 was only slightly nerve racking and we got to see some more rocks... GORGEOUS rocks!  love, Love, LOVE Utah!

Escalante & Petrified Forest State Park was next.  It's a small park and small sites but you aren't right on top of your neighbor.  Our rig was the biggest one in there and I don't know that anything larger could have made it.  From there, DH went on a flyfishing trip to McGrath Lake.  More jeep trails.

We stayed at Ruby's when we visited Bryce.  HUGE campground and lots of tourist traps but we'd stay there again.  The mule ride into the canyon is wonderful.  You drop 1000 feet and meander through the pines before you climb back out.  Lots of history & too many rock formations....sensory overload!  The trout at the Lodge was AMAZING.  OMG.... sooo good!  They have shuttles there as well but you can drive to the overlooks.  Do not miss Fairy Canyon!

Stay *IN* Zion NP.  Gorgeous campground and many large campsites.  Our loop had electric but no water.  There's a dump station there. We were able to walk to the visitor center to catch the shuttle (you can't drive private vehicles to many of the sites).  If you can, "Hike the Narrows"!  welll..... we didn't really hike the narrows but we waded up to the first deep pool.  When we go back, we'll be prepared to go farther up the river.  Zion is.... hard to describe.  So different from the other parks (each one is unique though).  Majestic, peaceful, breathtaking.....  

Once you're at Zion, you might as well plan to go to the North Rim.  Way different from the South Rim and I liked it better.  Really nice sites but no hookups.

Bonus campgrounds:  Big Bend Rec Area near Moab.  It's a BML campground and no hookups but you are right on the Colorado River.  No reservations either but we were lucky enough to get one of the 2 sites that could accomodate our rig.

DeMotte which is outside of the North Rim.  This is a Nat. Forest campground..first come, first served.  No hook ups.  Nice sites though!

Hope this helped!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 11, 2012)

Karen, Is Thousand Trails at Torrey now open to the public?  I know the Thousand Trail here in Washington State are now open to the public.


----------



## KarenS144 (Jan 11, 2012)

Triple E;75926 said:
			
		

> Karen, Is Thousand Trails at Torrey now open to the public?  I know the Thousand Trail here in Washington State are now open to the public.



We stayed at Thousand Lakes which is open to the public.  They are a Good Sams CG but also give other discounts.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Karen thanks for your reply, you really painted a great picture for us . We are drooling over our selves in the expectations. We get on google each night and go seraching places to see. thanks again


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Karen, Maria, the better half would like to know what part of Hiway 12 is so bad? I think she might be getting to worry about me driving our MH down or up the road. I am thinking it's no problem, but she went on street view and took the camera down the road and saw no problem. But I know other seems to think it a white knuckles drive


----------



## KarenS144 (Jan 17, 2012)

The section is called The Hogback and it is pretty much straight down on both sides with a few curves thrown in just for fun!  I had read horror stories on some boards but HUGE rigs travel it everyday so I figured we'd be okay.  As long as you go slow which is pretty much a given there, you'll be fine.  If you don't have a copy of Mountain Directory West, you might want to get one.  It lists many of the questionable highways and tells you what to expect where.

You'll be fine!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 17, 2012)

So with my 36' + a toad we should be OK just take our time. Thanks for your reply ,as of now my only concern is how much more gas is going up. If it goes up much more that trip will be out.


----------



## KarenS144 (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think you'll have any issues on UT 12.  I don't know where you're starting from but if you're east on I-70 out of CO and are going to Moab, take UT 128.  Jaw dropping gorgeous drive along the Colorado River and Big Bend Rec Area is on it if you're interested in staying there.  We would have stayed longer there but DH has a cpap and had neglected to get an inverter so he didn't sleep well w/o electricity.  He WILL have one this year!    Don't foget that you get quite a discount on entrance fees & camping in NPs if you're over 62 and have the America The Beautiful pass.  

Are you sure about the gas prices?

2000 miles @ 8mpg & 3.50/gal  would cost about $875

2000 miles @8mpg & 4.00/gal would cost about $1000

So it's only $125 more.

I don't mean to imply that the extra 125 isn't something to consider BUT if you actually look at the numbers it doesn't add all that much more to a budget.  Of course deisel's price is quite a bit more but the difference a 50 cents/gal increase in fuel still isn't huge.  

At least that's how we rationalize!   

All this talk about Utah has me wanting to go.....


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Karen, I realized that it not much more than what we have planned for, but I am beginning to hear rumors that gas will hit $5.oo a gallon this year and that will burn a hole in my saving. And since our MH has a 100gal tank that wouild real close to 500 per fill up. But lets all hope that does not happen. All of us Rvers will suffer a great deal if that happen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

well i have been a few other rv forums ,, and it seems that most rvers are gonna go and stay where they want ,, no matter the price of gas or diesel ,, most are full timers ,, and i guess to them they are gonna keep on living the life they set out to live ,, no matter what ,,, and i am all for that ,, one day i hope to do the same ,, and have their attitude on everything ,, and i must say good on them :applause:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Rod I agree with you on full timing people, but since that is their home and no stick and brick home to make payment on or up keep they can afford it.  If I was single I would be a FTer. I can't now as Maria will not stay on the road that long due to her health and of course the grands kids. But she has informed me we are going to Utah and we can afford gas and to stop harping about it. So no more talk about how high the gas may get. I think we should be out in that area the first week of June. We was going to head out the last 2 weeks of May, but I have a VA appointment on the 2nd and the 24th.of May. But thanks for all the input.


----------



## KarenS144 (Jan 18, 2012)

WTG, Maria!  Utah is well worth the extra cost even if gas does go up but if you've not made reservations for campgrounds in the NPs, you need to get on it.  They fill up quickly and the number of sites for big rigs are somewhat limited.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Karen, I will get her on it tonight or in the morning.


----------

